
Porn is not the worst thing on Musical.ly - inaglasshouse
https://medium.com/@anastasiabasilcunningham/porn-is-not-the-worst-thing-on-musical-ly-5df07ab842af?curator=MediaREDEF
======
gigatexal
I plan to monitor my kids’ internet usage and heavily filter it as well.

Their phones and apps will be restricted until mature enough to make their own
decisions.

~~~
girvo
As a young teen, the filtering drove me mental as it blocked development tools
websites. But it was a lot of fun working out how to corrupt the filtering
process so it “appeared” to work when my parents looked at it, but actually
did nothing.

------
gaius
There is literally no reason for anyone under the age of 18 to own a
smartphone or have unsupervised use of any internet-connected device.
Literally none.

~~~
bad_good_guy
Under 18? Are you serious? You think a 15 year old doesn't deserve a single
ounce of independence?

Teens should be educated on proper use of the internet, not prohibited from it
without trading away their privacy to parents.

~~~
eeks
My 16 years old will be pretty independent. He'll have a car and a motorbike.
He'll be able to go out by himself, experience real people. He'll be able to
work odd jobs, manage his own money, read whatever books and learn whatever
things he wants.

But he won't have a smartphone or unsupervised internet access. Neither
provide independence, but shackles to kilotons of the worst quality content
humanity has ever created.

~~~
smileysteve
Not knowing about your 16 year old; but it will be significantly difficult to
deal with the peer pressure and peer influences unless you live in a different
culture.

The studied reason millenials were less likely to drive is not because cars
got harder to afford or high school jobs harder to come by, but because of
lack of interest (thanks to smart phones)

Even if you don't give your children a smart phone, they're going to be
exposed to this behavior from their friends. And there are already articles of
children who buy "burners" to keep their privacy from their parents.

~~~
Sileni
Owned a burner in 2006 when I realized my parents were going through my call
logs. Thankfully, back then they weren't clever enough to realize they could
download my text logs.

Considering a smart phone can be bought for the equivalent of a month's lunch
money today, good luck to anyone trying to keep one out of a kid's hands in
~2030.

------
megaman22
All the sick shit on the internet was there 20 years ago. It might have been a
little more pixellated and lower-resolution, and getting it on a 56kbp modem
that gurgled and screamed and tied up the phone line was perhaps a bit tricky
to do surreptitiously, but it was there. We turned out fine.

If I did ever put some sort of parental blockers on my children's devices, I'd
try to find some half-assed thing like the blockers I learned to go around and
through, to give them a challenge.

~~~
WA
Have you read the piece? It’s not about sick shit on the internet, but the
negative sides of social media.

And Social Media wasn’t the same 20 years ago.

Furthermore, the sick shit 20 years ago was harder to find and a lot slower to
download as well.

~~~
megaman22
Yes, I read it. It's a lot of hand-wringing and pearl-clutching, and worrying
that children might be talking in codes...

There were forums, there was AIM. People were shitty to each other in person.
The twelve-year olds that are yelling racial slurs at you and calling you a
noob in Battlefield were doing the same to their friends on the couch playing
Mortal Kombat.

Every generation needs its existential threat to the wholesomeness of
children. Comic books, jazz, rock and roll, hippy counter-culture, rap, and
video games are mostly played out. Now it's social media.

~~~
volkk
The difference being that you're not engulfed in all of that for hours/days at
a time like you are with today's technology. It doesn't constantly follow you
around to the dinner table, to your school, to the toilet. 15 years ago, most
people had a family computer and you'd go on it and if there was something you
weren't supposed to see, you'd still do it but with the added fear of looking
back over your shoulder hoping your parents wouldn't catch you.

Suicide/cutting forums for 12 year olds weren't a thing, and if they were, it
was nothing like the hashtags that exist today and only the more techy kids
would end up on /b/ or something of that nature. Regardless, kids being
exposed to awful things will always happen, and seeing gore or whatever isn't
the worst thing that can happen. I think what's worse is the overabundance of
information that exists today, most of which is absolute trash that I wouldn't
even recommend a 40 year old to consume let alone a 12 year old.

I don't think the writer of the article is being ludicrous by taking away
access to certain apps from the poison of the internet. You literally get
dumber consuming that stuff. Being called a noob in battlefield is a poor
example with what the author is trying to convey

